# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Northwest Sofeä: a Cartographer's log

## Jeffmaster223

*Exerpt from the cartographer's diary:*


{Written beginning FA. 211, 5, 27.}

Under the Directive of the United Carldoms of Josefina,

Lead by Josay Carlschild,

Mapped by Ribbin Tuhare,

The Second Expedition to the rumored continent Sofeä.

THIS is the sixteenth sketch of the coast and immediately surrounding areas of Sofeä. This specific region, which we have named in accordance with the exploratory tradition of its specific landform followed by a number, is the second or third (depending on whom you ask) continuation of the Coastal Plain no. 16. Though it was midyear that we landed here, winds were bitter and fierce. The mighty Paltna was cold but the current was strong; along the coast much fine-grained sediment muddied the otherwise quite clear ocean.

We came upon this location first on the Twenty-Seventh Day, of the Fifth Month, of the Two-Hundred and Eleventh [Year] of the Fourth Age. Director Carlschild initially selected a location just south of the mouth of Bay no. 215 to make landfall, but swift currents and rapidly accumulating sediment made the decision too unsafe. We studied four potential landing sites, but Mother Satorum left us for the night, and so we stayed anchored just outside the mouth of Bay no. 215.

On the Twenty-Eighth Day of the Fifth Month, Director Carlschild selected a second landing site just to the North and East of the previously failed landing site. The conditions were far better than those of the previous day, and so we made landfall.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please let me know if I could do anything better, while also maintaining this style. Thank you!

----------


## DrWho42

loving this so far! is this part of an alternate world fantasy since that is my favourite genre

----------


## Falconius

Very cool.  I think the style is spot on.

----------


## KMAlexander

I really like the attention to detail, like the little notes scattered around.

----------


## Jeffmaster223

> loving this so far! is this part of an alternate world fantasy since that is my favourite genre


Oh yeah, it's a map of a fantasy world I've been conjuring up since I was a kid. I have more maps on it on Reddit and Deviantart!




> Very cool.  I think the style is spot on.


Thank you!




> I really like the attention to detail, like the little notes scattered around.


Thanks! There's a few little easter eggs in there.

----------


## Tiana

It's a great style, I agree it's spot on.

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice! We don't often see this kind of regional maps. The maritime chart/exploration map feel is great.

----------

